# Can anyone tell me?



## donnarob (Jul 21, 2011)

I got a letter from my doctor the other day, saying that my cholesterol levels were somewhat high.  

Can anyone offer me some advice on how to bring them down without going on to statins.  I've just been recently reduced to 1 x 500mg per day and my Hba1c last time was 6.2%

The doctor is willing me on to get my Hba1c down to below 6 and has hinted that my cholesterol levels will come down as well. 

Another confusing episode since my diagnosis back in Nov.  Is having diabetes a pre requisite to having higher than normal cholesterol levels?  I pride myself in not eating trans fats, use only olive oil, keep the cheese to a minimum, however, I have been eating eggs a lot for breakfast and I was told that was okay?  

My levels are:-  fs Triglyseride 1,31 
                      S-Cholesterol 6,1
                      S-LDL-Cholesterol 4,0 
                      S-HDL-Cholesterol 1,8

I would welcome any advice. 

Thanks in anticipation, 
Donna


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi DOnna

As far as I know, your LDL should be lower and your HDL should be higher.

In the UK, they're recommending LDL at less than 3, or 2 if you have family history of heart disease. I'm not sure what the HDL level should be.

It is a lot down to genetics but you can influence it to a degree. It sounds like you're doing the main things by avoiding saturated fats and exercising.

In the UK, you'd undoubtedly be put on statins in the blink of an eye. It will be interesting to see what the Norwegian approach is.

Can't remember about the Triglycerides but they want to be low. No idea what the numbers are though ! 

Link to BBC health article: http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/physical_health/conditions/cholesterol1.shtml

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 21, 2011)

ps. Eggs are fine. They used to equate high cholestorol in foods with high cholestorol in us. But then discovered that foods like eggs make no difference, and the benefits are too good to go without.

Eat 'em and enjoy (but not fried!) 

Rob


----------



## donnarob (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Robster, 

I find this whole thing very confusing.

One minute you're told to eat eggs, the other not.  Personally speaking I tend to have eggs on toast for breakfast, as ceriels and porridge a no, no. 

I had smoked salmon with low fat Philly for lunch and I thought that might be okay for breakfast as well. 

I have moved to a different kommune (district) in Norway and need to apply for a new doctor.  Luckily, a new doctor saw me on my last visit to my old surgery and he seemed to take an interest in me.  He wrote me a letter explaining that my recent cholesterol test was somewhat high.  When I texted the surgery (don't ask, it's what they do over here), to ask if he could explain my numbers, I was delighted to receive another letter today. 

He explained that these tests were only slightly elevated. "it's still unclear at what cholesterol level medication should be initiated.  However, your diet and cholesterol levels, as well as other possible risk factors should be evaluated together with your family doctor." 

"The total risk of cardiovascular disease is dependent of other risk factors, such as smoking, family history of cariovascular disease, hypertension, etc. You can contact your new family doctor to follow up these results.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 22, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> ...Eat 'em and enjoy (but not fried!)
> Rob



But is there anything wrong with eating eggs fried in mono-unsaturated sunflower/soy oil?

(not Olive oil as that apparently turns saturated when fried)


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 22, 2011)

Mark T said:


> But is there anything wrong with eating eggs fried in mono-unsaturated sunflower/soy oil?
> 
> (not Olive oil as that apparently turns saturated when fried)


 

Speaking in purely medical terms, I haven't got a flippin' clue ! 

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 22, 2011)

donnarob said:


> Hi Robster,
> 
> I find this whole thing very confusing.
> 
> ...


 
I wouldn't be surprised if Norway is slightly more open minded on matters like this and may have a more individualistic approach. The NHS is currently on a 'one size fits all' approach and statins are being given out to all and sundry. I don't necessarily disagree with the use of them but there does seem to be less evaluation from the GPs here.

Wish we could txt ours though. Would save a lot of messing trying to get through at 8.30am and not getting calls back.

Rob


----------



## ukjohn (Jul 24, 2011)

I eat 5/6 eggs a week, and I eat loads of cheese, I use olive oil when I fry onions or bacon, I had my results last Thursday and my Cholestrol was 4.1, I stopped taking Statins 12 months ago and this is the lowest my Cholestol has been, I believe its because I eat oatmeal every morning.and spend just 15 minutes on my treadmill morning and afternoon.

John


----------



## Andrew (Jul 25, 2011)

*Diet*

Hi

I seem to have been told allsorts of things this afternoon, 
I  went for my annual check up, with the diabetic nurse ----  My cholesterol was 8.1, it is suggested that I try a couple of weeks on minimal fats ? Low GI diet, then go for another set of blood tests.

Breakfast Weetabix
Lunch  high fibre bread roll ? salad
Dinner  chicken / tuna based meals
Drink water 
Increase exercise. 
Medication revamped

The key thing I have to avoid is cheese   which I can pig out on!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Andrew, something you may want to try instead of the weetabix is porridge - preferably made from proper coarse oats and not the instant variety. Oats are excellent, slow-release carbohydrates that are known to help reduce cholesterol. Once you get into the swing of making it it's not such a palaver! Weetabix are OK for some people, but for others they will cause a sharp rise in blood sugar levels - you need to use a blood glucose meter to determine how well you tolerate them.

The remainder of your diet looks good  Another thing that will really improve your cholesterol is regular exercise - at least 30 mins a day of brisk walking if you can manage it will do wonders for your blood sugar levels too!


----------



## Andrew (Jul 26, 2011)

*Porrage*

I had forgotton about porrage - its summer - I tend to  have porrage when it is cold, the one I can not cope with is shredded wheat


----------



## Northerner (Jul 26, 2011)

Andrew Wilkinson said:


> I had forgotton about porrage - its summer - I tend to  have porrage when it is cold, the one I can not cope with is shredded wheat



I've never been a fan of shredded wheat either! A good alternative to porridge in warmer times is Lizzie's Granola - sold in most major supermarkets:

http://www.lizis.co.uk/


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 26, 2011)

Can I push wholegrain muesli as another alternative ? 

If eaten with yoghurt and a few berries (blue,black,straw,etc) it makes a pleasant and filling breakfast which, for me and others, spreads the absorption out over the morning.

Pro-muesli advert over.

Rob


----------



## pippin (Jul 26, 2011)

I have often looked at the museli/granola style cereals for dad as he is eating x1 Shredded Wheat or a tiny bit of Weetabix but when I check the sugar/carb content of museli type ones I worry as the other two have less sugar (thinking this is better for him) I know Shredded Wheat and Weetbix have med GI but would it be best to try the higher to me sugar content of the museli style ones for dad?

I add a few blueberries/blackcurrants or raspberries with the SW

He still isn't on medication and is set for his HbA1c on Monday we are learning a lot from self testing although we only test before breakfast then before & after dinner at night. He has cut down on bread but as soon as in think I will buy a low GI cereal I worry about the label! (He can't have too many oats eg porridge things due to his other condition)


----------



## Andrew (Jul 26, 2011)

*breakfast drinks*

Hi

No idea where they come in the scheme of things  but i have used Aldi and Lidl breakfast drinks,  the Aldi one for breakfast on the fly  the lidl one with museli, I have nearly run out of fruit from the garden  -- until i get the apples


----------



## pippin (Jul 27, 2011)

Just read details on Lizi's granola and understand a lot more now. Will have to look for this as they don't post to Nrth Ireland.


----------



## pippin (Aug 3, 2011)

I was able to order the Granola via Amazon on advice from Lizi's site as they don't post to us. Dad had this for breakfast and really enjoyed it his BG levels remained within range 2hrs after eating. At least a change of cereal, I weighed it out exactly as suggested. Will test for a few times and then see if I can order more even our supermarkets which have mainland stores don't stock this.


----------

